# In the series: "Does it do what it is supposed to do?" RIP_Ray Sommerfeldtools' kit review



## RaymondAbel (Jun 19, 2011)

english comment added


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

I have a few of his sets and love them. Great router bit set that have.


----------



## RogerM (Oct 31, 2011)

I have his Cabinet Set and his Shaker Set. I love them both. Innovative, functional, and accurate. Real time savers.


----------



## Woollymonster (Apr 6, 2012)

> I have his Cabinet Set and his Shaker Set. I love them both. Innovative, functional, and accurate. Real time savers.
> 
> - RogerM


Yep, mine works as advertised. Along with the Tongue and Grove set, it's all I use to build cabinets these days. I also have Sommerfeld's table and fence and use the Triton 3 1/4 hp router under it.

Fast, strong, accurate, repeatable, easy. All the expensive micro adjustments systems are not required (although they are really cool and work well too).

I also love using the Katie Jig for making drawer boxes on the table top. Check out:

Sommerfeld YouTube Channel

There have been updates to the tools (for the better) since many of these videos were made.


----------



## akdale (Aug 13, 2009)

I have cabinet making set, tongue and groove set and all are great. Carbide broke on one set and they replaced them right away, no issues.


----------

